# K1200R carbon fiber



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey fellow Bimmerfesters,

I had a K1200R I sold a while ago, and kept some Ilmberger carbon goodies to sell later. Just gauging interest, does anyone on here have a K1200R and may be interested?

I have the full CF belly pan with CF radiator covers, CF handlebar/mudguards, and CF single seat cowl with BMW logo on it. The stuff is in great condition except the bottom of the belly pan, which has wear marks on it but hey, it's under the bike 

I can post detailed pics and prices but want sure if its allowed here or not. Anyway if interested PM me and I can send link to pics on my Flickr account and discuss pricing (will be low so as its been sitting for so long I just want to sell to free space in the garage).

Apologies if this is wrong forum or place for this post.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

might try I-BMW.com or advrider


----------



## Royaloasis (Aug 23, 2013)

PM sent or feel free to email [email protected]


----------

